# How to use an electric stove?



## JaydenDaniel (Apr 16, 2018)

I’m planning to surprise my girlfriend abroad with some home cooked meals when I visit her, and I just don’t know how to use one of those electric stoves. When she first invited me to her home after the Asian dating social we attended, I noticed that she uses an electric stove rather than the usual one that uses gas. I was planning on surprising her by cooking her breakfast in the morning but I’m kind of skeptical with my cooking abilities when using an electric one. Need some help!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's not terribly different. The electric burner is mostly slower. Slower to heat up and slower to cool down. You will wait a bit more for the pan to be hot enough. You will need to watch it closely until you learn its behavior. If you turn something down, you may need to pull the pan to a burner that is off until the first burner loses enough heat to prevent burning or scorching. You'll learn to adjust heat early so the slower response works out.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

If you need to switch from high to low quickly, turn on a second burner to low a little bit in advance, then move the pot. Don't forget to turn off the high-heat burner when you do this, though!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Careful with your plastic items, those hot elements just love to eat them.


----------



## kitchenhack (Jul 22, 2016)

Probably too late, but...are you sure it's electric and not induction? Induction is much more popular overseas, both in Europe and the Far East, than it is in the US. If it's induction, than you need induction-compatible cookware and you need to understand a little bit about how induction works...


----------



## tara connor (Sep 15, 2018)

OK you opened the oven door, here comes my question, since I retired from teaching cooking some time ago,I want a non-microwave, counter top oven for baking--just for ME.NOT a toaster-oven that every company online wants to sell me--I also do not need to "air-fry"French fries--or roast chicken.I don't want to buy a new range, and pay $1,ooo. for an electric range.--just a small convection oven for one pie,or 2 cake pans--or low-fat muffins. But the only place i see anything like that is in a Restaurant supply store online!!--for commercial baking.:emoji_bread::emoji_croissant:--and they cost thousands!!Isn't there any smallish electric counter top convection oven, for one old lady who bakes in small batches but NOT a toaster oven.???Something _reliable?_Can I buy a wall-oven, but not stick it in the wall,just counter? (in addition, i live in an old house, so i'd like to know if that's bad for counter-top ovens, I don't want something so strong, it busts the breakers with huge electrical pull.My old toaster oven worked fine in my small kitchen, so did my microwave.)It would be a huge job to get gas cooking here,in this area,now.This kitchen used to use PROPANE.--NOW its electric) :emoji_french_bread::emoji_taco::emoji_cake:Reliability is important.I'm sorry for invading chefs' website, aside from making brownies in a small bakery, long ago,short-term job,I just taught adult cooking.--and finding good advice online is HARD.THANKS!!:emoji_boom::emoji_blossom::emoji_cloud_rain::emoji_cloud_snow::emoji_cloud_lightning::emoji_cloud::emoji_herb::emoji_deer: Oregon,:emoji_maple_leaf::emoji_chipmunk: Lane County


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

How about this: https://www.webstaurantstore.com/av...ven-1-5-cu-ft-120v-1600w/177CO16 120.html


----------



## alisondozon (Sep 26, 2018)

I think YouTube can be more helpful for you.


----------

